# [RTA] How to get phase response curve ?



## rantanplan (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi all,

I use TrueRTA for my RTA : spectrum analyzis, impulse response, ...

Now I want to measure my systeme phase response.

I already seen that with MS Excel ! 

I think I've to get values from a trueRTA measure and put them in Excel to obtain the curve of [(left side phase response) - (right side phase response)]...

Did anyone do that ? Or did anyone measure phase response ?

Thanks for your help !


----------

